
SaltConf17 – Orchestration with network devices: challenges and solutions - mirceaulinic
https://speakerdeck.com/mirceaulinic/saltconf-2017-orchestration-with-network-devices-challenges-and-solutions
======
mirceaulinic
The video is not available yet, I will update when ready.

